# Wedding with 4-5 month old baby????



## flump1

Hi everyone, 

I just recently found out im pregnant and i think im due end of feb :D we were going to get married mid march but decided to move it just before i found out i was pregnant to july time because of varies reasons. 

Well baby will be about 5 months old when we get married if all goes to plan and i just wanted to ask any mothers out there for there advise and opinions if they think this is a gd idea or if they wud put it off for even longer? 
Im worried bout things like fitting into my dress (i have no idea how much my body will change and how long it takes to get back to normal), will my hair be falling out?, will we both be exausted? 

Im hoping to get all of the main of the wedding planning done before baby arrives so wont have much planning to do. Any advise or opinions wud be very helpful to us xxx


----------



## flump1

I need to change my ticker and get a baby one aswell :) !!


----------



## MummyBurgo

we got married when our son was 1 and a half but that was because he only proposed after having him lol.
If im honest I didnt lose all my baby wieght even by then lol,and still had a perfect day.

:hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

I think about 5 months would be a fine time, it tends to have settled down a bit by then but you still have a new baby glow :) Id say go for it for July next year.


----------



## Tasha

My little boy was 3 months 1 week old when we got married, we had a fab day, I wasnt tired, looked good, and the short holiday for the three of us afterwards was great too.


----------



## bex

I had Kian at the end of february 2005 and our wedding was already planned for beginning of august 2005. He was just 5 months old. The day went well, i'd got most things planned before i found out i was pregnant but made sure everything was sorted by the time kian arrived. I got a bigger sized dress and had it taken in loads as i managed to loose 5 stone before the wedding so i weighed less than when i got pregnant. 

The only negative was that Kian was going through a clingy stage so wanted me for most of the day. So i ended up feeding him, doing nappies etc in my wedding dress! But other than that it was a great day.

My only advice would be try and get baby used to being left with other people so you and your OH can make the most of your special day. I'm so glad we didn't cancel our wedding like i wanted to because i don't think we'd ever have got round to it.

Goodluck xx


----------



## flump1

thankyou , comments have been very helpful i think il stop worrying about it and just go for it, as iv already started planning it anyway and i agree i dnt think we wud ever get round to it otherwise.

xxxxx


----------



## lindypops

My sister got married with a three-month old. 

SHe bought the dress beforehand - slightly bigger, so she had the option of getting it taken in (which didn't happen...).

Our aunt, a health visitor, was given the job of looking after my niece (which she was happy to do) and they went on a 5-day honeymoon while my parents looked after her.

She had a great time and didn't seem to find it difficult. She wasn't BFing, which def helped.


----------



## lucilou

I had friends in the same situation who brought their wedding forward so they did it before the baby was born (bride was 6 months), and I know they are glad they did, but if that's not an option for you, I'm sure 5 months after will be fine.

Whatever way it works out, I'm sure you will have a super day!


----------



## Clueless

Sorry to hijack your thread, but it sounded so similar to my dilemma. I am due on 30th Jan by my LMP (or 6th Feb by my dates) and had been planning to get married on 10th April. 

Am I bonkers to stick to these dates as LO will only be about 10 weeks old? It's not impossible to change, but may be difficult and also upset quite a few coming over from the US.

Also I bought my dress last summer, luckily I was 10lbs heavier then and it had a bit of room in it. I just don't know what to do :shrug:

I am tempted, like you flump1, to go ahead anyway, but as a 1st time mom have no real idea if it'd even be possible :dohh:


----------



## florabean1981

I get married april 2010. My LO will be 6 months old & knowing me, there is no way I will have lost the baby weight, but that's okay. I'm just gonna plan extra hard for the day & make sure my mum & sister are near me at all times to take care of the baby should I want some 'me' time etc. I wouldn't change/postpone the wedding for the world, regardless what happens tho. I can;t wait to buy him a lil suit & everything once he's born so he looks like a mini daddy! hehe. :)


----------



## babytee123

I am totally in the same boat and have no answers for you. I'm sorry. I am due in March or April (haven't gone to doctor yet, so not sure of exact date) and we were planning our wedding for June. We can push it back to August or September, to give us more time to adjust as a family. So the baby would be five or six months old at our wedding. But I want to breastfeed. If I'm breastfeeding, how tied to the baby will I be? Will I be leaking everywhere? Will I be able to have family members watch the baby? If I can successfully pump milk for the baby ahead of time, would I be able to have a glass of champagne? And would it be out of the question to have someone babysit if we went on a long weekend honeymoon (maybe four days)? or should I bring the baby? Maybe a honeymoon is a silly idea for a couple who has an infant. This is a huge life change for me - completely unplanned - but hopefully we can make it work! Thanks for any advice!


----------

